# Battery for Sierra sound



## Doug Bowman (Jan 8, 2008)

I found a source for batteries for the old sierra sound cards. It is http://www.batterymart.com/ . Look under "lead acid, 6volt"


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also get them at Battery Plus. Looks just like the real Mc coy. later RJD


----------

